# Guess the breed please.



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

Hello guys, can you please help me with my Rooster's breed?
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't recognize what he is at all. I like his sprinkling of dark on that light background though. 

Does he have the run of the house? He looks like he's completely comfortable being there.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Is he bantam or standard sized? I assume bantam since he's looks so small. I would guess a mix, my first thought was columbian wyandotte with something else.


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't recognize what he is at all. I like his sprinkling of dark on that light background though.
> 
> Does he have the run of the house? He looks like he's completely comfortable being there.


Yeah both are comfortable in my house


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Is he bantam or standard sized? I assume bantam since he's looks so small. I would guess a mix, my first thought was columbian wyandotte with something else.


Standard size I think


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It might be the pic but that comb looks pale. There might be something there to watch for.


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It might be the pic but that comb looks pale. There might be something there to watch for.


Any problems with it they sometimes look pale and sometimes purple in back.


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It might be the pic but that comb looks pale. There might be something there to watch for.


It is old picture too, I going back to home to geta pic


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It might be the pic but that comb looks pale. There might be something there to watch for.


Current image


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, that first pic was when he was still not fully mature. That makes quite a difference.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

He sure looks like a sweetheart, I know that knowing the breed is something everyone wants to figure out about their chicken but honestly, if he's a good bird and a good friend, in the end, it doesn't matter


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

Sylie said:


> He sure looks like a sweetheart, I know that knowing the breed is something everyone wants to figure out about their chicken but honestly, if he's a good bird and a good friend, in the end, it doesn't matter


I was just curious and wanted to learn thier lifespan so that I do not get any shocks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of the smaller breeds can live for many years as long as all of their nutritional and physical needs are met.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

completely understandable. You can expect an average of 6 - 8 yrs and 10 yrs is not unheard of (rare but it happens more than you think) depending of course on whether it's a bantam or a standard size as well as some breeds live longer than others but generally speaking, perfect health and nutrition etc, 6 - 8 yrs average. Free range birds that are not killed by predators tend to live longer than chickens kept in cages or small pens too. There are a lot of variables.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, many of my Silkies and Hamburgs made it to 8 years and beyond. The oldest was 14.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yep, bantams tend to live longer, just like small dogs live longer than large dogs, it's just the way it is I guess. Who knows for sure why.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's what I think too. Less size to tote around so it's easier on all the inner workings.


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

Sylie said:


> completely understandable. You can expect an average of 6 - 8 yrs and 10 yrs is not unheard of (rare but it happens more than you think) depending of course on whether it's a bantam or a standard size as well as some breeds live longer than others but generally speaking, perfect health and nutrition etc, 6 - 8 yrs average. Free range birds that are not killed by predators tend to live longer than chickens kept in cages or small pens too. There are a lot of variables.


Thank you for the information!
I just keep them in cage at night so it won't be a problem I think.


----------



## Sameer5858 (May 31, 2020)

@robin416 and @Sylie 
Thank for helping me


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You are very welcome


----------



## BantyChickMom (Aug 24, 2019)

I may be way off but that big floppy comb reminds me of a leghorn


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You know, I got to thinking and maybe it's a light sussex, it's a little skinny for sussex but it could be crossed with something else that is thinner

Light Sussex:










Of course these are hens so the comb is much smaller and you can't see the black inside the tail as easily in this picture but it's there.


----------

